# 2008 f250 wheel bearing



## XplowX (Feb 17, 2009)

I cant believe my 08 f250 needs a front wheel bearing. with less than 30,000 miles it grinding and growling. I can see the dealer breaking my balls about warranting it. I think it time for a 2011


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

yea thats seems a little early for a wheel bearing


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

XplowX;1262837 said:


> I cant believe my 08 f250 needs a front wheel bearing. with less than 30,000 miles it grinding and growling. I can see the dealer breaking my balls about warranting it. I think it time for a 2011


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## XplowX (Feb 17, 2009)

Just bought a f350 supercab platnium white, with the 6.2, wheel bearing issue solved


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Almost as bad as it got dirty so I bought a new one.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

grandview;1263756 said:


> Almost as bad as it got dirty so I bought a new one.


Some would rather make absurd payments than get their hands dirty... But, unless it was a really really early 08, with 30k the ford dealer should be replacing the bearing under warranty, that's way too early unless there's more to the story...


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

I cant believe this light bulb blew, I need a new house


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

I guess 1k lbs of plow hanging off the front has nothing to due with a bearing failure??? What about driving style or offset wheels???


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

XplowX;1263754 said:


> Just bought a f350 supercab platnium white, with the 6.2, wheel bearing issue solved


So the fix to a wheel bearing was a new truck ?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Don't let pinky see this thread......................the sfa has nothing to do with hub bearings wearing quickly, must be operator error.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

got-h2o;1263982 said:


> Don't let pinky see this thread......................the sfa has nothing to do with hub bearings wearing quickly, must be operator error.


2nd post fool! :laughing:


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

live spindle conversion = money in the bank in the end . payup


----------



## XplowX (Feb 17, 2009)

well i had to pickup splash gaurds for my new truck today, and i was talking to the service writer and he told me the 08 i traded in needed, both front wheel bearings, u joints, brakes and rotors all the way around, and my new truck payment is only 27 bucks more a month, it was like a no brainer for me. The salesman already sold the truck i traded in too


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Makes sense when the payment is only $27.Were these gas or diesel trucks and what do you think of the difference so far?
Did you keep the plow and harness?


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

swtiih;1265332 said:


> Makes sense when the payment is only $27.Were these gas or diesel trucks and what do you think of the difference so far?
> Did you keep the plow and harness?


And another 4 years of payments too I'll bet... 

You must be drivin' it like ya stole it to need that much work at 30k miles. I'd hate to be the next guy to own your old truck.


----------



## XplowX (Feb 17, 2009)

I accutally traded my old boss plow in for a new one, the harness and mounting plates all swapped over. the truck i traded was a 5.4 gas and i got a 6.2 gas. the 6.2 has big improvements over the 5.4 I dont see it practical in buying a deisel. I live in the snow belt of Central new york, we average 120 inches of snow a year, so truck carries the plow from november to april .


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

and all the tons of salt thay put down up here will eat the under side of the trucks/cars and require faster changes in parts big time.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

wizardsr;1265338 said:


> And another 4 years of payments too I'll bet...
> 
> You must be drivin' it like ya stole it to need that much work at 30k miles. I'd hate to be the next guy to own your old truck.


Word.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Just tuning in ....


----------



## XplowX (Feb 17, 2009)

i usaully get rid of my trucks when the warranty is about to expire anyway, so i was close enough i just like that new truck smell


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

Man, i am glad i am running that junk IFS so i do not have to swap out all those parts every 30k. With 110k and this the 6th year lowing my 06 has only needed one wheel bearing and one tie rod end so far. I think that 110k on original brakes is awesome considering the plowing and towing i do. I bought my trucks to keep for at least 10yrs and to do as minimal maintenance as possible. The trucks have held up great and will be payed off soon, IMO that is more profit in my pocket. Who wants to work all the time just to be a new truck.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

woodchuck2;1266087 said:


> Man, i am glad i am running that junk IFS so i do not have to swap out all those parts every 30k. With 110k and this the 6th year lowing my 06 has only needed one wheel bearing and one tie rod end so far. I think that 110k on original brakes is awesome considering the plowing and towing i do. I bought my trucks to keep for at least 10yrs and to do as minimal maintenance as possible. The trucks have held up great and will be payed off soon, IMO that is more profit in my pocket. Who wants to work all the time just to be a new truck.


That's for sure. The better you treat your equipment the less $ repairs. The longer you keep them the more $ in your pocket.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

XplowX;1266022 said:


> i usaully get rid of my trucks when the warranty is about to expire anyway, so i was close enough i just like that new truck smell


You like the punishment every month too? Everyone likes that new truck smell, but the logic of taking on a bunch of payments instead of fixing what ya got defies me. I guess that's all some people know, but the feeling of knowing you owe NOBODY any money lasts a whole lot longer than your new truck smell. New truck smell air fresheners are a lot cheaper than new trucks too... 



swtiih;1266102 said:


> That's for sure. The better you treat your equipment the less $ repairs. The longer you keep them the more $ in your pocket.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

woodchuck2;1266087 said:


> Man, i am glad i am running that junk IFS so i do not have to swap out all those parts every 30k...


I hear that....


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

woodchuck2;1266087 said:


> Man, i am glad i am running that junk IFS so i do not have to swap out all those parts every 30k. With 110k and this the 6th year lowing my 06 has only needed one wheel bearing and one tie rod end so far. I think that 110k on original brakes is awesome considering the plowing and towing i do. I bought my trucks to keep for at least 10yrs and to do as minimal maintenance as possible. The trucks have held up great and will be payed off soon, IMO that is more profit in my pocket. Who wants to work all the time just to be a new truck.


Wheel bearings do not go every 30k holmes. There is more to this story. And if you got that great IFS, why the hell are you in a Ford forum? Nice trolling.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Pinky Demon;1266448 said:


> Wheel bearings do not go every 30k holmes. There is more to this story. And if you got that great IFS, why the hell are you in a Ford forum? Nice trolling.


LMAO, ya Pinky never comments in the GM or Dodge forums. Who even pays attention to that!?!?! LOL


----------

